# VETASSESS skills assessment unsuccessful



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi folks, 

I just logged in to check on the VETASSESS status and it says skills assessment "unsuccessful". I am gutted and surprised. 

I lodged an assessment for "Hotel Manager" ANZSCO 141311 / Diploma Level. 

My German qualification "State certified Hotel Manager" requires a 3-year apprenticeship as "Hotel Manager" and 2 years work experience then it is a full time school for 2 years. In total taking 7 years to accomplish. 
An Australian Diploma in Hotel Management can be done in a year after Highschool. 

It is classified in the European Qualification Framework in Level 6 (equal to a Bachelor degree) and I only assessed it for a Diploma level. 

I also enclosed a "Certificate of Equivalence" from the German authorities who assess Australian qualifications. 

Within the last 5 years my work experience included 3.5 years as Assistant Hotel Finance & Accounts Manager also doing regular Duty Manager shifts and Hotel Duty Manager. 
I also got my previous employer to issue an ANZSCO description matching reference. 

What is the general experience with VETASSESS for professional occupations assessment? 
Can a re-assessment or appeal help or is it waste of money? 

Of course I have to wait for the letter first to see what the reason was.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Did they say why it is unsuccessful? Call them and ask


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

I received the letter from VETASSESS today. 

They did not accept my employment as "Assistant Hotel Finance & Accounts Manager" as highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks. 

I had included a reference from my previous employer listing all tasks (almost identical to the ANZSCO tasks). Also mentioning that I did Hotel Duty Manager shifts on a regular basis (also mentioned on the ANZSCO tasks as occupation). 

It could not have been clearer anymore! 

I intend to apply for a reassessment and include a statutory declaration pointing out the amount of weekly Duty Manager shifts and describe the tasks again. 

Any thoughts / recommendations? 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## noob2013 (May 10, 2013)

Hi, how did it go? did you get reassessment done?


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

noob2013 said:


> Hi, how did it go? did you get reassessment done?


Reassessment was successful and the 190 PR was granted in January 2013


----------



## noob2013 (May 10, 2013)

Cool! congratulations! 

What did you have to fix for the re-assessment?... and how much more did it cost?


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

noob2013 said:


> Cool! congratulations!
> 
> What did you have to fix for the re-assessment?... and how much more did it cost?


I included statutory declarations and job descriptions highlighting the tasks as Duty Manager relevant to Hotel Manager occupation. 

The fee was around $500 I believe.


----------



## NileshKulkarni (Dec 20, 2013)

I am new to expat forum. reqeust your help with vetassess skill assessment.

Hi, I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees. 
I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with 45%. 
I have 10 years of experience in as an Investment Manager.

Y-axis has to say that because of my low percantile for graduation I am not eligible to make an application under the job code of - Financial investment Manager - 221113. 

Rquest if someone can help me understand the process and co-relation between the educational qualification (PErcentile specially) and the job code. 

I understand I am duped by Y-axis however I dont want to lose hope on australia immigration and want to do a self application to vettassess. Pl help


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

NileshKulkarni said:


> I am new to expat forum. reqeust your help with vetassess skill assessment.
> 
> Hi, I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees.
> I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with 45%.
> ...


Nilesh - see my last post on VETASSESS skills assessment thread. I have given a detailed explanation. Don't keep posting the same questions.


----------



## Amader (Dec 10, 2013)

Franconian said:


> I included statutory declarations and job descriptions highlighting the tasks as Duty Manager relevant to Hotel Manager occupation.
> 
> The fee was around $500 I believe.


Dear Franconian,

Sorry to bother you. But I need your help please. I am also working in a Hotel as a Duty Banager for more than a year in my home country and I am on my way to apply for assessment to VETASSESS as a Hotel Manager. Now I am very worried about the tasks that Vetassess want to see for a positive assessment. Although my current job tasks match the tasks described under 141311 ANZSCO code. But still need your help please.

Can you please email me the tasks of Australian 6 month work experience as a Duty Manager that was acceptable to Vetassess?? I mean the tasks that were written in the reference letter and/Or, CV.

This would really help me gain positive assessment. Please help me.....

My email is: myonlyamit (AT) gmail (DOT) com

Thanks.


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Hi*



Franconian said:


> Reassessment was successful and the 190 PR was granted in January 2013



Hi Franconian,

I have applied for assessment under same category, i have done hotel management diploma full time and part time graduation how much points i u think vetassess will provide me as i have shown graduation as my highest education and diploma for relevant education.

Also i have worked with 5 star hotels as Duty Manager or Assistant Manager (in some hotels duty manager post is of Assistant Manager from 2006 to 2012 and after that i am working as a Serviced Apartment Operation Manager with same and more responsibilities as mentioned by ANZSCO for this category.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------

